# Elk Hunting Montana



## irondale (Oct 3, 2012)

I am going to be going elk hunting in the little belt mountains of Montana the 1st week of Nov and I was wondering if anyone here has any advise.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Lots of walking on the steepest hills you can find.


----------



## Huntmo1 (Nov 30, 2011)

I lived in Great Falls for 3 years and hunted the Little Belts for deer, but not much for Elk. I know there is Elk there, just never had a chance to go. It's beautiful country. 

You didn't give a lot of information about yourself, so I'm not sure where you're coming from or whether you've hunted in the mountains like that before...so, here are just a few things to consider.

I grew up hunting in Michigan...sitting in a blind and waiting for the deer. In the Little Belts, you'll be glassing and walking...a lot. And, while the terrain may not look to steep, once you start walking, it's amazing how tiring it can be. So, it wouldn't hurt to work on your cardio before you go. 

Are you going with a guide or someone local that knows the area? If not, make sure you do your homework and know where you're going and have a plan for getting anything you get out. I would recommend a GPS as well, as one of the time my buddies and I went Elk hunting, we parked and all walked in separate directions. I got into a think stand of trees and got turned around and was lost for a little while. I wasn't more than 3/4 mile from my truck, but I couldn't see anything and actually had to climb a tree to find the ridgeline that I knew was in the direction of my truck . 

If you have any specific questions about MT or hunting there, I might be able to add more...just let me know. I LOVED living there and got 3 nice bucks in the 3 hunting seasons I was there. I really enjoyed the spot/stalk type of hunting and the bigger racks that the mule deer there have.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Pops2 said:


> Lots of walking on the steepest hills you can find.


...with a pack on your back and 8 to 10 pounds in your hands.

Make sure you do it with the boots you'll be wearing on the hunt. 

The more training you do, the better. It will allow you to hunt places you otherwise might not consider.


----------



## irondale (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I mainly hunt deer in WI so a lot of sitting around and waiting so I am pretty exicited to do a different type of hunt. I am in ok shape and have started working out to get ready. I will be going with a guide, but I will for sure be bringing my gps along.

I am mostly just trying to get all the info I can. What is the typical weather for early Nov? every place I look pretty much says from 65 to 0, but doesn't say much about what normal is.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

irondale said:


> Thanks for the responses. I mainly hunt deer in WI so a lot of sitting around and waiting so I am pretty exicited to do a different type of hunt. I am in ok shape and have started working out to get ready. I will be going with a guide, but I will for sure be bringing my gps along.
> 
> I am mostly just trying to get all the info I can. What is the typical weather for early Nov? every place I look pretty much says from 65 to 0, but doesn't say much about what normal is.


That's because the area is where arctic air masses run into warm fronts. Here we got our first snow in Oct then another in mid Nov.
And you can't be in good enough shape.


----------

